
If Chinese were Phonetic - sajid
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/05/16/if-chinese-were-phonetic
======
chinese_dan
This is essentially why the Korean language was invented. They originally used
Chinese characters and wanted to increase literacy.

